# Quick-release bandsaw fence



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Neat idea, and I can already think of several other uses for something similar.
Quick-Release Bandsaw Fence


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

That would work great on a router table also.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks quite useful. Thanks.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I recently made fence locks for my router table but I like that idea and haven't made a fence for my bandsaw yet. Hmmm...


----------

